# Need wood for fireplace mantel



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

Anybody here know where I can get a thick sawn slab of wood for a fireplace mantel that I want to make?

Mesquite, cypress, cedar, etc. Species not entirely important but want something with a "live edge' or rough edge" for that rustic look.


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

SetDaHook said:


> Anybody here know where I can get a thick sawn slab of wood for a fireplace mantel that I want to make?
> 
> Mesquite, cypress, cedar, etc. Species not entirely important but want something with a "live edge' or rough edge" for that rustic look.


You want to see Terry Hurd of Woodshop of Texas. I bought a lot of antique reclaimed heart pine and various old beams from him. If anyone has what you are looking for it is him....he's around Texas City and is a good honest guy. See here:

http://www.antiquewoods.net/woodbeams/reclaimedwoodbeams.htm


----------



## FISH BAIT (Jun 7, 2004)

*Maby I can help Ya*

What thickness are you looking for? I have some extra Oak and Cedar slabs. The oak is about 3" thick and the cedar is from 3" to 5" thick. I'm not in the business just have a chainsaw mill I use for fun.

FB


----------



## br549 (Jan 17, 2006)

FISH BAIT said:


> What thickness are you looking for? I have some extra Oak and Cedar slabs. The oak is about 3" thick and the cedar is from 3" to 5" thick. I'm not in the business just have a chainsaw mill I use for fun.
> 
> FB


i was wanting a mesquite or maple mantle piece. did you make your mill or buy a ready made one?


----------



## FISH BAIT (Jun 7, 2004)

*Mill*

I got an Alaskan MKII from Northern. I order my ripping chain from Baileys.

FB


----------



## Mako Mike (Jun 8, 2006)

Fishbait, what length bar do you have for your chainsaw? I have about a 36" wide log from a oak crotch I need ripped. Looking to pick it up within the next week or so.


----------



## FISH BAIT (Jun 7, 2004)

*36*

I run a 36" bar on my saw that gives me about 32" of cut. I don't have einough saw for someting that big. I'm only running a Stihl MS390 with opened up exhaust, the 32" of cut pushes it past the max in hard wood. You might check Craigs list, in the material section, there are a few guys that custom cut with big band mills.

FB


----------



## Mako Mike (Jun 8, 2006)

who'dathunkit. Craigslist for sawmills.

Thanks FB!


----------



## bumfisherman (Sep 5, 2005)

Check with Wilcox lumber and timber in Rusk, tx. I'm in the logging business and we have sold him cedar in the past.


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

old thread, I know,

Check out mesquitewoodproducts.com 

Good peeps just south of San Antonio.


----------

